# New owner and member. :)



## Liz666 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi, I'm Liz; I'm 16 years old and I live in Australia. I found my first kitten Ali-Kat 3 months ago and she's a loving, adorable little companion. She's very sweet natured and loves to jump up on my computer desk with a "Whatcha doin' mum?!" look on her face. 

I've grown up with dogs all my life and never ever thought of owning a kitten until I first saw Ali's big golden eyes!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome to you and Ali (love her name). Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## Liz666 (Jul 6, 2008)

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=517344#517344


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a beautiful kitty she is! Welcome to both of you!  Aren't cats special?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Ali is a cute kitten!


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! your kitty is adorable!


----------

